# 2 pregnant ladies



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

I have two females that came from a feeder bin who apparently are/were pregnant from the get go. I have had rats for like 20 years but always boys so I have not dealt with this before  what should I need to know or do? can they be housed together or do I need two enclosures? how do I tell when they are due so I know when to be on call and how do I tell if birthing is going ok? Thanks!


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

my girlies


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

If they are bonded, they could do fine together. If not, two tanks would be best. 

Labor signs are breathing heavy and pinching sides. Those pinching sides should not occur for more than twenty minutes without a baby popping out. Any more than twenty and she needs a vet. 

Rats and pregnancy don't mix well. It is hard to determine IF they are pregnant let alone when they'll pop. When did you get them? It'll be no more than 21 days from that. 
Have them stand up stretching for a treat and snap a picture of their belly and we might be able to guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

i will try to get belly pics
the black girlie (midna) you can see all of her nipples and it looks like she swallowed a basketball. the white girlie (ratty - my 4yo named her ) you cannot see her nipples yet and her fattness is very noticeable but not as pronounced as midna's


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

midna is nesting hard core now. I am going to see if I can get some decent pictures of her but it is hard in the birthing tubs I set up.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

How cute!! I would separate them to be honest...even if they are bonded I wouldn't take the chance of them pestering eachother. It would be easier to tell who's baby is who if separated too.  good luck!! I bet they'll be great mommas

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

ok these are def not the best pics because like most giantly preggo ladies they do not want pics >.< I know I certainly didn't want pictures at the end of my pregnancies LOL 


here we go tho.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

also when I pickup midna I can tell she is HUGE all of her nipples are easily visible to me and she just looks like she is ready to pop when before she was way slimmer. Ratty is smaller then midna but if you put her next to her sisters it is like night and day and she has a definite mama bubble belly but she is fluffier then midna who has more of a seat kind of coat. midna seems to just want to nest and little else. Ratty will still snuggle me but neither really wants to stand up at all LOL. They seem to dig the birthing tubs I built them rather then the cages I had them in.


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

midna has made a HUGE nest this morning and is now laying on her back so I am on pins and needles waiting waiting waiting LOL


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

How cute! When I adopted my pregnant girl I was hoping she'd lay on her back too since she's so darn tiny and her belly was SO huge, but she never did. I hope you got pictures! Midna looks like she's about ready to pop in the next couple days. If Ratty didn't get pregnant at the same time, I'd say it looks like she might have Christmas babies since she looks smaller and a few days off.

I'm not sure what to tell you about seperation. Part of me thinks it would be great if they got along and they could help raise each other's babies (but also you wouldn't be able to tell which baby is from who), but the other part of me worries that something bad could happen and the babies would be in danger. But rats often will easily accept fostering other rat's babies when they're the same age as their own, so it might turn out very nicely. Maybe you could let them birth seperately and then let one mom into one cage with the other mom and babies and let them sniff each other and see how it goes, and then do the same thing with the other mom and the other mom and litter and if it goes well, you can put them all into one big nursery bin? I'm not sure, just an idea! I hope you hear those little "eep eep!"s soon!


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

i have to say I am really scared to have christmas babies because what if something goes wrong? no vets here are open next week for christmas eve or christmas or new years eve or day. eeep I hope they go before then or everything is ok!!!!!!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would call your vet if you are familiar with them. They might be willing to offer you an emergency line. Hopefully all goes well though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

Midna had her babies this afternoon! I am gonna go get pics


----------



## alida (Dec 14, 2013)

13 total though one is much smaller and does not look like it will make it


----------

